# Ron Yurko email?...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone have a current email for former Ohio tournament angler Ron Yurko?
I know he's in Florida now, looking to drop him a note.

Thanks!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's Ron's x- brother in law Reno's website in Fla. He should have it.
http://memorymakingguides.com/


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Dear Ron, Thanks for the hair jigs you gave me before you moved to Florida. Since then, I have won thousands of dollars and kickin butt and takin names. I appreciate it and Thanks again! John (Cullin)
PS Please stay in Florida!! lol

PSS John, I hope you don't mind having a little fun with this. What a blast from the past. Back in the day, Ronnie and George Polaski were the top dogs in our area. Now we have a handful that have replaced them at the top, and you are one of them!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I have his cell # John if you need it. No email though.


----------

